# Comment "formater" mon SSD



## GibsonUSA (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un macbook pro 2011 (reçu en août)  avec SSD d'origine et OS X Lion.
Je souhaiterais savoir comment faire un "formatage" complet de ce disque SSD.

En parcourant les différents forums j'ai bien compris que la fonction TRIM efface  définitivement (non récupérable) tout fichier effacé manuellement.
Mais qu'en est-il lors de l'effacage complet du disque SSD (via l'utilitaire de disque après un redemarrage en faisant commande + R) ?
Lorsque j'efface le disque, cela prend à peine quelques secondes. Donc du coup je me demande si la partie du disque contenant l'OS est complétement effacé ? En gros est-ce que tous les "clusters" (en faisant le parallèle avec un disque dur classique) sont remis à leurs états d'origines ?
De plus, comme le bouton "effacement sécurisé" est grisé avec les SSD, on ne peut pas spécifié un effacement en une passe, ce qui démontrerait qu'il y a quand même une remise à 0 (ou à 1) des clusters.

(Désolé pour les termes techniques approximatifs car je sais bien que les technologies SSD et disque dur magnétique sont complétements différentes, mais c'est juste pour imager).


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Septembre 2011)

Quand un SSD est effacé et que le TRIM a agit, il ne reste rien. D'ailleur récupérer qqc d'un SSD formaté, c'est presque impossible contrairement à un disque dur.


----------



## GibsonUSA (19 Septembre 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Quand un SSD est effacé et que le TRIM a agit, il ne reste rien. D'ailleur récupérer qqc d'un SSD formaté, c'est presque impossible contrairement à un disque dur.


 
J'ai bien compris que le TRIM efface complétement les données. Mais je précise un peu plus ma question : lors de l'effacement du SSD complet via l'utilitaire de disque, est-ce que le TRIM est aussi utilisé ? Je pose la question car l'effacement du disque de 128Go ne prends que tout au plus 5-6 secondes, et il est peut-être aussi possible que le TRIM ne fonctionne seulement que lorsque OS X Lion est en route (ce qui n'est pas le cas dans l'utilitaire de disque via un "commande-R" au démarrage.
De plus, il me semble que la fonction "effacer" de l'utilitaire de disque efface seulement la table d'allocation des fichiers quand il s'agit d'un disque dur "classique". Si on veut un effacement complet (c'est à dire avec remise à zéro de tous les clusters) il faut cliquer sur "effacement sécurisé" et choisir le nombre de passe. Et cette option est désactivé avec les SSD.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas comment OS X gère le TRIM. Sur base d'un formatage, je doute qu'il passe le TRIM. Sur base d'un effacement dans le cas d'un SSD non système, il passera probablement le TRIM. Mais quand ? On ne sait pas quand se fait le TRIM... Il faut quand même savoir qu'écrire des 0 partout va faire un cycle à toutes les cellules. Ce n'est pas spécialement grave, mais c'est pas forcément utile non plus... 

Quel est l'objectif recherché ? 5 à 6 secondes pour effacer le SSD sans TRIM, c'est normal. Je pense qu'il se contente juste de marquer tout le disque comme vide. Il y a des utilitaires spécifiques pour effacer totalement les SSD c'est à dire mettre 0 partout.


----------



## subsole (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Sur un DD "normal" à plateaux, c'est un enregistrement magnétique, et par certaines techniques (bords de pistes, rémanence ) on pourrait "remonter" des données d'ou l'utilité de plusieurs passes, etc.
Un SSD est un "assemblage" de transistors qui sont _on_ ou _off_, donc pour effacer un SSD, une seule passe suffit pour remettre les transistors à zéro.


----------



## GibsonUSA (19 Septembre 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Quel est l'objectif recherché ?


 
L'objectif recherché est juste de faire un effacement sécurisé du disque. Autrement dit, qu'on ne puisse pas récupérer les données.
Oui j'ai lu qu'il y a des logiciels pour faire un "secure erase" mais ça demande de pouvoir demarré un OS sur autre disque pour executer ce logiciel.
Donc je voulais juste savoir si la fonction "effacer" de l'utilitaire de disque était équivalente à un effacement sécurisé, plutôt que de m'emmerder avec un logiciel tiers etc...


----------



## subsole (20 Septembre 2011)

GibsonUSA a dit:


> L'objectif recherché est juste de faire un effacement sécurisé du disque. Autrement dit, qu'on ne puisse pas récupérer les données.
> Oui j'ai lu qu'il y a des logiciels pour faire un "secure erase" mais ça demande de pouvoir demarré un OS sur autre disque pour executer ce logiciel.
> Donc je voulais juste savoir si la fonction "effacer" de l'utilitaire de disque était équivalente à un effacement sécurisé, plutôt que de m'emmerder avec un logiciel tiers etc...



Bonjour,
C'est facile, dans le cas d'un SSD (voir explication post#5) :
Utilitaire de Disque  => Effacer  => Options de sécurité, coche la case "_Mettre les données à zéro"_


----------



## GibsonUSA (20 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est facile, dans le cas d'un SSD (voir explication post#5) :
> Utilitaire de Disque  => Effacer  => Options de sécurité, coche la case "_Mettre les données à zéro"_



Oui mais le problème c'est que pour les SSD l'option de securité est grisée.
Je n'ai jamais contacté la hotline d'Apple. Les techniciens sont ils compétent pour répondre à ce genre de questions techniques ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Septembre 2011)

Non...

Quant au contournement du problème : logiciel tiers comme précisé ou en passant par un DVD de Snow Leopard 10.6.6 min.


----------



## GibsonUSA (20 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Nyrvan (21 Septembre 2011)

Vu que tu as un SSD d'origine (et donc supportant automatiquement le TRIM), lorsque tu le formate via l'utilitaire de disque de Lion, le TRIM est automatiquement passé. Même chose si tu fais une commande fsck -fy


----------



## GibsonUSA (22 Septembre 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Vu que tu as un SSD d'origine (et donc supportant automatiquement le TRIM), lorsque tu le formate via l'utilitaire de disque de Lion, le TRIM est automatiquement passé. Même chose si tu fais une commande fsck -fy


 
Tu es sûr de ton coup ? remettre tout le SDD à "zéro" ne prendrait que quelques secondes d'après toi ? Après peut-être que le TRIM n'est passé que sur les zones du SSD avec des données, la partie "vide" du disque devant être déjà initialisé (du justement au TRIM).


----------



## Nyrvan (22 Septembre 2011)

Le TRIM c'est justement la réinitialisation des cellules vides du SSD  Et oui, c'est quelque chose de très rapide.


----------



## GibsonUSA (22 Septembre 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Le TRIM c'est justement la réinitialisation des cellules vides du SSD  Et oui, c'est quelque chose de très rapide.


 
"la réinitialisation des cellules NON VIDES" tu voulais dire ?

Merci à toi.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Septembre 2011)

+1 pour la remise à zero des cellules marquées comme vides mais non vides. Vider du vide, c'est-à-dire mettre 0 sur des cellules qui sont à 0, c'est quand même useless.


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Septembre 2011)

Oui bon vous aviez compris ce que je voulais dire


----------

